# Installed WEP610N, now DIRECTV2PC problems



## battrl (Jun 2, 2008)

I replaced my wireless-g gaming adaptor with a Linksys WET610N bridge and now I'm getting the following error when trying to play a show:

_DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time._

This is the only change that I have made. TV Apps, media sharing and VOD all continue to work fine.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Im not sure if you have had a chance to check out this thread yet?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167138. AS for the error, I dont use Directv2PC so not sure.


----------



## battrl (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I actually made my purchase because I was I have Linksys WRT610N router and because of the recommendation in the thread you mentioned.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

The only suggestion I could make based on some searches I did was check your security settings. Some people have mentioned that by using the WEP security key they were able to get around similar playback issues.


----------

